# Did you buy your Vidanta TS for investment?



## pianoetudes (Feb 19, 2021)

Sales people like to use the words: "for investment". They said after the park is open there is a huge demand of accommodation near the park, but it never came in my mind that I bought Vidanta timeshare for investment. There might be a demand for more accommodations, but Vidanta has flooded the market by building more towers, plus there are so many hotels, rentals, Airbnb in PV and NV that I think the supplies outstrip the demand.

What do you think?


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 19, 2021)

A timeshare is never a financial investment. It is hopefully paying for tomorrrows vacations in today's dollars.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 19, 2021)

With Vidanta (and other Mexican TS outfits renting on the cheap through multiple websites and 'travel clubs', they have become the low-priced provider. They have placed their own customers (TS 'owners') as competition. and for them, renting cheap assures income (an empty unit pays them nothing) and as a bonus to them, they get bodies to send through the sales rooms for the cost of a cheap buffet and some in-house trinkets or discounts.

Rope the 'marks' in early in the week so the rescission period ends before they read the fine print, and threaten their credit if they default.

No 'investment' here.

Jim


----------



## easyrider (Feb 19, 2021)

It will really be quite the mini destination over at the Nuevo Vallarta Vidanta property some day, lol. The theme park has been down graded to a dinner Cirque show from what was thought to be a mini Disneyland. A real bummer for those that bought into this. Just like the dinner Cirque show on the Rivera Maya everyone will be able to go. Nothing really exclusive to Vidanta buyers. The Parks deal could have been an investment if they actually built the Park. Kind of like buying a Disney Resort at Disney World but it will never happen, imo. Another example of promises not kept by Mexican developers.

Bill


----------



## rboesl (Feb 19, 2021)

I'll bite as the first owner to respond. My wife & I are owners for several years now. The reason why we purchased is because we saw a product that was a step above other locations we've visited (and still is in our opinion). We decided that at least once in a while we wanted to treat ourselves to that step but didn't require us to pay for that luxury every year. Turns out that, except for this past year, we've splurged each year. But, we definitely didn't buy as an "investment" except in ourselves.


----------



## josegm888 (Feb 19, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> A timeshare is never a financial investment. It is hopefully paying for tomorrrows vacations in today's dollars.



If I pay $7.00 per point or 1000 points and I rent above $14 that’s 100% rate of return. Correct me if I’m wrong that’s an investment, maybe not an investment that will make you wealthy, but an investment none the less. It’s all about the initial capital invested vs. future MFs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B (Feb 19, 2021)

rboesl said:


> I'll bite as the first owner to respond. My wife & I are owners for several years now. The reason why we purchased is because we saw a product that was a step above other locations we've visited (and still is in our opinion). We decided that at least once in a while we wanted to treat ourselves to that step but didn't require us to pay for that luxury every year. Turns out that, except for this past year, we've splurged each year. But, we definitely didn't buy as an "investment" except in ourselves.



That's pretty much our perspective on it.  I've occasionally helped out a fellow tugger with making a reservation at Vedanta they otherwise couldn't make, but don't believe it would really pencil out as an investment without the hedonic elements.


----------



## pittle (Feb 20, 2021)

We did not think of it as an investment.  We bought because we wanted to stay in a nice place each year.  We looked at owning timeshares "forced" us to take an actual vacation for about 10 years. Because we owned a timeshare we made taking a vacation a priority.  

We bought our 1st timeshare in Hawaii and got an awful exchange in Acapulco in 1999.  We did the MP tour for something to do and decided that we wanted to go to resorts like that all the time and bought so we could move there on our 3rd day of our trip!  We later bought more weeks resale so that we could share with our family.

We found that we loved Mexico and it was easier to get to.  We eventually sold the Hawaii timeshare and updated to higher levels at Vidanta. Therefore, we became "Buy where you want to go, and go there" folks. We have fewer weeks because extended family does not travel with us as much.  We like that we have several locations to choose from and all are nice.  We tend to go to the PV/NV area, but are talking about going back to Acapulco where our Vidanta experience started next February.


----------



## StructureGuy (Feb 20, 2021)

We first visited Vidanta Riviera Maya in 2008 paying $96 total for an entire weeks stay in a Mayan Palace 1-bedroom suite through a vacation "club" called Global Discovery Vacations.  When we first purchased a Vidanta contract in 2018, the salesman presented it as an investment, but we bought because we wanted to vacation there several weeks every year.  We had a few sleepless nights because (just like everyone else) we paid way too much.  But now we feel that we would do it all over again.  We did the hiking, skiing, zip-lining, rappelling, white water rafting things years ago and now we are into having someone bring us drinks while we sit in a lounge chair under a palapa.  We rarely pay for direct flights to RM because we use the points on our Southwest credit card.  Our kids and grandkids love vacationing with us in RM or NV and that's worth a lot in itself.  I like that phrase; investment in ourself.


----------



## LannyPC (Feb 20, 2021)

pianoetudes said:


> ...Vidanta has flooded the market by building more towers, plus there are so many hotels, rentals, Airbnb in PV and NV that I think the supplies outstrip the demand.
> 
> What do you think?



I think supply of TS intervals far outstrips the demand in many places, especially in Mexico.  Then, as you pointed out, the existence of AirBNB, hotels, and motels just adds to the supply.  So this makes many TS intervals worthless on the resale market.

Sadly, the TS sales people lead their marks to believe that there is a huge demand for the product.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 20, 2021)

LannyPC said:


> I think supply of TS intervals far outstrips the demand in many places, especially in Mexico.  Then, as you pointed out, the existence of AirBNB, hotels, and motels just adds to the supply.  So this makes many TS intervals worthless on the resale market.
> 
> Sadly, the TS sales people lead their marks to believe that there is a huge demand for the product.



Investing in Mexican Sunshine.

sunshine is expensive / Timeshare is free


----------



## dmurray007 (Feb 20, 2021)

Love the Vidanata Resorts, NV, and RM  just to go and relax and be pampered. Didn't buy as an investment but to force us to take a holiday, Am planning on trying the other locations, Los Cabo, Alcupco, Pointa Pencase, and Mazalaton. RM is the easiest to get to with reasonable priced direct flights from YYZ ( Toronto) 9hrs door to door so a no-brainer. If the theme park becomes an issue I still have the other resorts to go to.


----------



## musictom (Feb 21, 2021)

In 2002, we were pulled of the streets of Playa del Carmen to tour the Mayan Palace. It was definitely presented as an investment, and we took the hook, line and sinker. 

We realized about 2 weeks later that there is no investment here. After a week or so of emails and phone calls, they cut our contract price in half. We've used the heck out of our timeshare since then, as that is the only "investment". When our contract is up for it's 5x 25 year renewal fee, we'll walk away with no regrets.


----------



## pianoetudes (Apr 11, 2021)

Today I found this clause in my contract:
... "Member represents and warrants that he is not purchasing vacation ownership for any rental, resale or *investment purpose*" ...

Why do sales recommend people to buy for investment if it is clearly not recommended to buy TS for investment purpose IN THE CONTRACT?

If you're a Vidanta owner, can you find this in your contract? See my screenshot.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 12, 2021)

pianoetudes said:


> Today I found this clause in my contract:
> ... "Member represents and warrants that he is not purchasing vacation ownership for any rental, resale or *investment purpose*" ...
> 
> Why do sales recommend people to buy for investment if it is clearly not recommended to buy TS for investment purpose IN THE CONTRACT?
> ...


- because “no one “ reads the fine print in any contract  / except the lawyers who wrote it.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 12, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> A timeshare is never a financial investment. It is hopefully paying for tomorrrows vacations in today's dollars.


I see the purchase price more as buying an option to pay for tomorrow's vacations for the whatever the annual MF is vs the Rack Rate.  What one paid for this option and the difference between the annual MF and Rack Rate  determines whether it was a good deal or not...

George


----------



## Priscilla (Apr 13, 2021)

This whole thread makes me want to visit a Vindata Resort one of these days. Lol. I have been to Mexico several times but I may just pay those high fees listed on II in addition to the exchange fees just to experience what everyone here is talking about. I need some pampering in my life right about now. I can’t remember if I did a tour there or not. But I did take a timeshare tour in RM a few years ago and they were focusing so much on some Disney type theme park that was being built next door. Our answer was no after they popped champagne and offered us alcohol and everything. That was quite an experience.


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 13, 2021)

Priscilla said:


> This whole thread makes me want to visit a Vindata Resort one of these days. Lol. I have been to Mexico several times but I may just pay those high fees listed on II in addition to the exchange fees just to experience what everyone here is talking about. I need some pampering in my life right about now. I can’t remember if I did a tour there or not. But I did take a timeshare tour in RM a few years ago and they were focusing so much on some Disney type theme park that was being built next door. Our answer was no after they popped champagne and offered us alcohol and everything. That was quite an experience.



The resort fees, as high as they are, are still WAY cheaper than buying from the developer. We've done Vidanta a number of times and its great. Even with the resort fees I think its good value.


----------



## M@yanBuddy (Oct 5, 2021)

thanks all for chiming in. i am a 16 Year Mayan Place veteran, later Grand Mayan, Luxxe, now transitioning to GM Deluxxe. Learning a lot here. loving the places, hating the sales pressure push.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Oct 5, 2021)

M@yanBuddy said:


> thanks all for chiming in. i am a 16 Year Mayan Place veteran, later Grand Mayan, Luxxe, now transitioning to GM Deluxxe. Learning a lot here. loving the places, hating the sales pressure push.


welcome to TUG

Is your current  Vidanta ownership - Luxxe  brand ?

In 2010 when we did a presentation in Mazatlan I recall that the listed tier of brands were :
Sea Garden - Mayan Palace - Bliss -Grand Mayan - Grand Bliss -LUXXE - Grand Luxxe.

if you are still in the 5 day rescission period.
- Make sure you read any new contract and compare all details and addendum to your prior contract.

Remember - you have control for 5 days only. If you have any concerns you should meet with Vidanta Member Services. Some have posted that the  " best deal " comes in negotiations with VMS after rescinding.
You can also rescind and return to your existing contract.


----------



## M@yanBuddy (Oct 6, 2021)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> welcome to TUG
> 
> Is your current  Vidanta ownership - Luxxe  brand ?
> 
> ...


Thanks, I tried to rescind a day later, we walked into the sales office with our “new” Grand Mayan Deluxx contract and asked to return to our previous Grand Luxxe which we were happy with and the salesman told us it was impossible because the old contract was already nullified. ( this contract review information quick meeting / turned into the usual 8 hour pressure sell routine was in Cabo) we got 16K lowered from the price tag but once back home I re-reviewed our Grand Luxxe previous contract and found a number of inconsistencies and in the morning got on the phone with corporate in Nuevo Vallarta and asked to rescind and got a case #, and a promise of someone to call me back. I also emailed the Cabo corporate guy ( not the salesman) anyway, those salesman now call themselves “ marketing” and say, I used to be on sales but now I am on marketing, to help you to monetize this new investment, your old contract was just a time share but this new one is a real estate titled ownership investment... blah blah blah.
I can’t believe after all this years they got me to sign this “ new and improved” same same and give them money. very upsetting. Thanks to reading on tugbbs i learned if the rescind option even when upgrading and I got my case # and proof of email request within the 5 days, but no question about it, I am in the middle of the fry session. Thanks tugbbsters for sharing. I will stay tunned.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 6, 2021)

Timeshare is not a real estate investment. That is one of the biggest lie by a timeshare sale person.IMO


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Oct 6, 2021)

M@yanBuddy said:


> Thanks, I tried to rescind a day later, we walked into the sales office with our “new” Grand Mayan Deluxx contract and asked to return to our previous Grand Luxxe which we were happy with and the salesman told us it was impossible  ..... those salesman now call themselves “ marketing” and say, I used to be on sales but now I am on marketing, to help you to monetize this new investment, your old contract was just a time share but this new one is a real estate titled ownership investment... blah blah blah.
> I can’t believe after all this years they got me to sign this “ new and improved” same same and give them money. very upsetting. Thanks to reading on tugbbs i learned if the rescind option even when upgrading and I got my case # and proof of email request within the 5 days, but no question about it,


I would print the your case number and dated email and keep a paper copy as proof and then take a cell phone photo of the paper as back up.

Vidanta Member Service  - is reputable and will honour your rescinding of the upgrade / and full refund of any funds.

I am glad you found TUG in time.
Stick around & visit regularly - as there is a lot of good use information found here as well.

@Grammarhero tracks rescinding & money saved on a TUG thread.
You could list amount saved in this thread or do a Conversation -DM with him


----------



## Grammarhero (Oct 6, 2021)

M@yanBuddy said:


> Thanks, I tried to rescind a day later, we walked into the sales office with our “new” Grand Mayan Deluxx contract and asked to return to our previous Grand Luxxe which we were happy with and the salesman told us it was impossible because the old contract was already nullified. ( this contract review information quick meeting / turned into the usual 8 hour pressure sell routine was in Cabo) we got 16K lowered from the price tag but once back home I re-reviewed our Grand Luxxe previous contract and found a number of inconsistencies and in the morning got on the phone with corporate in Nuevo Vallarta and asked to rescind and got a case #, and a promise of someone to call me back. I also emailed the Cabo corporate guy ( not the salesman) anyway, those salesman now call themselves “ marketing” and say, I used to be on sales but now I am on marketing, to help you to monetize this new investment, your old contract was just a time share but this new one is a real estate titled ownership investment... blah blah blah.
> I can’t believe after all this years they got me to sign this “ new and improved” same same and give them money. very upsetting. Thanks to reading on tugbbs i learned if the rescind option even when upgrading and I got my case # and proof of email request within the 5 days, but no question about it, I am in the middle of the fry session. Thanks tugbbsters for sharing. I will stay tunned.


We hope your rescission and deposit refund were successful.  To track TUG rescission savings, mind sharing how much you saved with rescission?  As half of tuggers initially bought developer/retail TS, there is no shame.


----------



## M@yanBuddy (Oct 6, 2021)

Grammarhero said:


> We hope your rescission and deposit refund were successful.  To track TUG rescission savings, mind sharing how much you saved with rescission?  As half of tuggers initially bought developer/retail TS, there is no shame.


Nothing to report yet. Im still in the back and forth “email / phone calls” stage but at least they are talking to me and as recommended I am keeping every email and every phone call documented. As soon as we come to a resolution (hopefully rescind new contract and going back to old contract) I will share with you guys. BTW, newby here, what is the deal with the tug $15 membership and the t-shirts?
I ended up on some kind of a free guest account, is there a FAQ for that kind of newbie stuff?


----------



## M@yanBuddy (Oct 19, 2021)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> I would print the your case number and dated email and keep a paper copy as proof and then take a cell phone photo of the paper as back up.
> 
> Vidanta Member Service  - is reputable and will honour your rescinding of the upgrade / and full refund of any funds.
> 
> ...


With the info that I found here in TUG, I was able to get out if a 45K contract upgrade, 20K deposit and 25K to be paid later this month. Thanks TUG gang.
They started explaining that this was worth 750K  then that my equity was 450K, then this and that, and I had to pay 120K but they would accept two of my weeks for 3 years, at the amusement park, for 60K, then when I tried to rescind the first time, they lowered it by 20 K by taking two more werks for two years, then the 20K credit turned into 15K by the time that price reduction was ready for signing, I am not making this up, by then we had spent one entire day and two half days of our vacation in (the house of pain) the sales office.
People, people, stay away from the salesmen. Read TUG and learn from all our collective experiences. When you go visit your resorts, take a few PROFECO flyers, and a TUG flyer with website and rescinding info to share with someone who may need it.


----------



## chaparrusa (Nov 13, 2021)

i still don't understand how is that TUG helped you . wht is a profeco flyer ?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 13, 2021)

chaparrusa said:


> i still don't understand how is that TUG helped you . wht is a profeco flyer ?


Hi @chaparrusa

@M@yanBuddy is a 16 year owner of Vidanta brands who got convinced by their Vida Sales team into  paying for an "upgrade" that in his case was more of a sideways downgrade with a few added bells & whistles.

He found TUG in Oct. 2021 while researching whether to rescind or keep the "upgrade."
TUG forum & members assisted through information that allowed for a fully informed decision to rescind the "upgrade and save $ 45,000. This meant he kept his existing Grand Luxxe contract. 

Profeco - is the Mexican Goverments regulatory agency that regulates consumer product sales.
TImeshares sales are under Profeco's jurisdiction.


----------



## Cabocowboy (Nov 13, 2021)

My wife and I found Profeco useless for rescinding a timeshare purchase.  We sat through an entire day of presentation in an exchange of my Cabo timeshare for Vidanta at their new theme park resort in PV.  I knew of rescission laws but did not want to lose another day of 7 day stay to get out of it so we drove to Profeco office nearby and filed our paperwork with them.  
These people in the office were sincere and believed they could help but the paperwork was sent to Mexico City for processing and nothing.  We even hired a Mexico lawyer to review In MC and he quit in frustration.  They are not the way to rescind.  You must go back to the timeshare sales office and go through the tortuous process again.    
I don’t trust Vidanta organization at all.  I think they are a bunch of thugs.  
The only way we got out of it was my credit card agency was convinced by my story to them we had been swindled in Mexico and they refused to pay the charge.  With that, Vidanta cancelled the whole thing.  I did not owe them anything else.  Lesson learned.


----------



## Riykarina (Nov 18, 2021)

Hello everyone, 

I recently purchased a 2B 2B suite from Vidanta NV at their  new development. The cost was 20k. They had me there all day!  They started at 45k and finished at 20k, 3 weeks per year,  renewal payment every 20 years,  bunch of certificates I can give away, free week stay,  4 round trip tickets, etc.  I was 
Recorded twice because they changed the wording of the agreement and I stopped.  I felt presured and uncomfortable,  I just wanted to be finish.  I made a 7k deposit and should pay 13k in 90 days.  Is this worth it? Please help me,  I never gotten into timeshares. Also I know they are hosting the PGA Tournament next year,  do you think this will open opportunities for
 timeshare owners? Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 19, 2021)

Riykarina said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I recently purchased a 2B 2B suite from Vidanta NV at their  new development. The cost was 20k. They had me there all day!  They started at 45k and finished at 20k, 3 weeks per year,  renewal payment every 20 years,  bunch of certificates I can give away, free week stay,  4 round trip tickets, etc.  I was
> Recorded twice because they changed the wording of the agreement and I stopped.  I felt presured and uncomfortable,  I just wanted to be finish.  I made a 7k deposit and should pay 13k in 90 days.  Is this worth it? Please help me,  I never gotten into timeshares. Also I know they are hosting the PGA Tournament next year,  do you think this will open opportunities for
> timeshare owners? Thank you in advance for your help.



Welcome to TUG - Timeshare Users Group.

If you are past the 5 day rescission period - you own it and will have to pay balance of $ 13 K

Great resorts and vacation usage value.
For $ 20K - I would think you bought an Imperial Gardens / nee-Mayan Palace 

Thanking you in advance for posting
if that is the case or if your contract is for a different Vidanta brand level.


----------



## Riykarina (Nov 21, 2021)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Welcome to TUG - Timeshare Users Group.
> 
> If you are past the 5 day rescission period - you own it and will have to pay balance of $ 13 K
> 
> ...


I actually bought the new Imperial Jungle Aqua 2b 3b. Do you think this is a good deal?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 24, 2021)

Riykarina said:


> I actually bought the new Imperial Jungle Aqua 2b 3b. Do you think this is a good deal?


You have bought from a quality resort group  with a 30+ year history of expansion and improvements and spending money to keep the facilities in top notch condition.
Vida Sales is their selling arm ; and is well know for doing an "excellent job"
of hard sell - (ie) your all day experience.

To answer your price question.
1 ) If you use what you bought - it will effectively  cost you $ 1000 a year until your 20 year renewal - over and above the usage fee / maintenance fee for each week you use .If you used all 3 weeks every year your cost is ~$333 (prepaid) per week plus the per week usage fee.

2) Vidanta currently has a $900 exchanger resort fee for all 2 bedroom units
In Nuevo. What this means is if I use my TaraNova ownership to exchange via RCI into a 2 bedroom Mayan Palace I pay $ 900 additional at check in .

3 ) make sure you use your free week , as it likely has an expiration date.

4) Usage -I believe  there are currently no Imperial Jungle Aqua 2 bedroom units yet built.
read your contract - it should have information on internal exchange usage.
(ie) a grid telling what existing brands  and unit sizes can be reserved.
it will likely say  something like : Bliss - Mayan Palace - Sea Garden.etc.

Note - if you are trying to book a week - Vidanta reservation staff are always very helpful regarding this ; and have the ability to see available units for the specific week you are thinking of going.
800 292 9446 -  reservations

5) Read your contract - it should give you information on how far in advance you can reserve a week. Our Mayan Palace contract lists 6 months and allows me to use this year's week to book peak season ( Jan - March) of the following year.
( ie ) Aug 1 2021 - I could book any Feb 2022 week.


6) your contract should list a usage fee / maintenance fee dollar amount for 2022
and other details. learn these details.


----------

